# Custom built toys



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 6, 2022)

Here are some custom built toys I’ve done taking 1930-1960 steel toys and putting my spin on current street rods


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2022)

Very nice paint job on those vintage car and truck models.

Dave


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 8, 2022)

very cool customs toys you have there.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 8, 2022)

You got skills. They look great. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 8, 2022)

Haha...yesss


----------



## 1motime (Apr 8, 2022)

Those are really cool!  That is a lot of work.  Great designs and fab skills.  Nice!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 8, 2022)

1motime said:


> Those are really cool!  That is a lot of work.  Great designs and fab skills.  Nice!



👊🏻


RJWess said:


> You got skills. They look great. Thanks for sharing....



Thanks


----------

